# Dvd Brenner?



## steff aka sId (5. April 2004)

Hi ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit einen DvD- Brenner zulegen kann mir da irgend jemand einen empfehlen auf chip.de wurde der Teac DV-W58GK als Testsieger befunden. Hat irgend jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät oder etwas in der Art. 
Greetz Steff


----------



## The-God (14. April 2004)

Ich kann dir den NEC-2500A empfehlen den habe ich mir vor kurzem gekauft und bin total damit zufrieden und der ist sogar verdammt günstig hab grad man 95€ dafür bezahlt. Und das beste kommt noch ich hab gelesen das NEC plant ein Firmware für den Brenner herauszubringen mit dem es sogar möglich ist DVD-9 zu beschreiben also fast 9gb ohne sich gleich einen neuen Brenner zu kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Fabian (14. April 2004)

Hab gestern irgendwo was gelesen, dass bald der erste Brenner raus kommt, der DVD-9 kann. Und der kostet sogar "nur" 150,- €. Ich wuerde auf den warten


----------



## steff aka sId (14. April 2004)

Hm was sagten ihr zu dem hier: Teac DV-W58GK
ist bei Chip als bestes getestet aber so Testberichte naja ich weiß ja net 
Greetz Steff


----------



## The-God (14. April 2004)

Kann ich dir leider nicht viel zu sagen ich kenn mich nicht so mit dvd Brennern aus hab mir den nur wegen Datensicherung etc. gekauft. Aber wenn der von Chip gut getestet wurde warum soll der schlecht sein die haben doch ihre Testlabore für ein paar Millionen Euro  Guck mal auf http://www.dvdrhelp.com da gibts auch ne Übersicht über die Brenner und Comments dazu.


----------



## dicki (16. April 2004)

Ich hab den LG 4081b und bin Total damit zufrieden

Und zu den 2 Layern brenner würde ich noch Vorsichtig sein, bis das auch erstmal so aus den Kinderschuhn ist! Jeder versucht jetzt schnell die auf den Markt zubringen, egal wie die Qualität ist


----------



## Fabian (16. April 2004)

Moeglich, jedoch hat mich der Preis (150,- €) sehr ueberrascht.


----------

